# Ie 8 ??



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

I have IE 7. Windows wants me to install IE 8. Should I let it?


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

I wouldn't install it as there is no compelling reason to...But then our pc's at home are still on IE6 as we never use IE, instead we use Firefox or Google Chrome.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

ladycat said:


> I have IE 7. Windows wants me to install IE 8. Should I let it?


..............I've had it for several months , no problems and it tries to influence your browsing decisions but it isn't "pushy" . But , I'm not one to investigate every facet of a new program , either . Unless I use a feature of a program , fairly often I'll forget where it is , and how to access it . , fordy


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I installed it because MS updates wouldnt stop moaning about it but I dont use, Firefox is the browser of choice.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

I use IE 8. I get along fine with it, I just ignore most of the new stuff that I don't need.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

ksfarmer said:


> I use IE 8. I get along fine with it, I just ignore most of the new stuff that I don't need.


 I didn't have a problem with !E8 either, and it is more secure then ANY previous versions. And THAT reason alone, is why to do the !E8 Update.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> I didn't have a problem with !E8 either, and it is more secure then ANY previous versions. And THAT reason alone, is why to do the !E8 Update.


Every browser should be more secure then it's predecessor....that's common sense. Any recent browser (IE6 and IE7) with security updates applied is just as secure as IE8 is out of the box. 

Considering that IE8 was released as an auto update and is now slowly begin installed, it's security record/legacy remains to be seen.

Finally, I consult for a MS Gold Certified company. Yesterday in our security and compatibility testing of IE8, we found and submitted a moderate security vulnerability to Microsoft that *only affects IE8*....And don't ask what the vulnerability is, I won't tell until the vendor has had time to fix it or provide a workaround.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

Well, since people are reporting all kinds of problems printing coupons in IE8, I'll have to stay away from it until whatever bugs are fixed.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

What Karih said...a lot of little fussy problems, and there's not a compelling reason to upgrade just yet.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I began to download it couple of weeks ago-- then my computers 'security' warned against it. Also, windows warned against it. Apparently, got too many 'bugs' in it. I'm still on 7.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I'd been nagged for weeks to do MS "updates", so I finally caved last Friday and did it. Included in those updates was IE8, didn't give me the option whether I wanted it or not, just downloaded it along with the other stuff.

Well, it seemed to be working great...until I tried to work on Sunday. It totally screwed up my work software and after four hours of trying fix after fix after fix, I finally gave up and removed it. I was a little worried because I had read that people were having even more trouble trying to get it back off! But that went smoothly, thank goodness! 

I contacted the tech at the company I do work for on Monday, and he said I'll never be able to download it as it will never be compatible with my work software. So he sent an e-mail out to all the other people who do work for them and told everyone NOT to download it! :sigh: At least my experience saved the others some trouble. Some days I really hate computers, lol.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Callie:

Let me know if you would like a small registry patch to prevent IE 8 from being offered as an automatic update again.

We have used this patch on 1000's of desktop computers and servers now with no problems.


----------



## jhuebner (Mar 29, 2009)

Security is suppose to be better each time, but a patch for all that security will be out in a couple days. H a hah a

a couple of browser "tips" ... IE8 is twice as fast as IE7, Firefox (any version) is twice as fast as IE. The fastest browser is Safari. They have the Java optimized a lot. Google Chrome is "ok" ... little o, little k. it's fast but you can not get the Google Tool Bar for it ... why? ... so you will use Fire Fox, IDK ?

I like Fire Fox 3.5, the obvious tabs like Chrome, Safari, and IE are welcome improvements (finally boys), else I'm a multi platform, multi OS guy, and prefer Fire Fox with Google Tool bar. I do prefer Chrome to read my RSS feeds, but they don't have a Linux version yet... dorks...

(FF 3.5 on SuSE 11.0) Yea, I know, too much geek for some, also sorry for the cross post, but it fit both places.

enjoy

JLH


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Karihwanoron said:


> Every browser should be more secure then it's predecessor....that's common sense. Any recent browser (IE6 and IE7) with security updates applied is just as secure as IE8 is out of the box.



IE6 is far from recent browser. IE7 been out a while, IE6 is very old and is incompatibility with most HTML standards. Many web sties no longer support it and MS doesnt support it any more.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Gary in ohio said:


> IE6 is far from recent browser. IE7 been out a while, IE6 is very old and is incompatibility with most HTML standards. Many web sties no longer support it and MS doesnt support it any more.


Although IE6 is not recent (poor choice of words in my OP) it still commands an installed base anywhere from 18-20 % (depending on how it is counted). With the overall and worldwide installed base of Windows, this means there still a lot of IE6 users out there.

MS is still supporting IE6 for security updates....


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

My companies software will not work with anything beyond IE6 either. Luckily Firefox works also.


----------

